# Finally got a few sets out!



## Up North Journal (Sep 12, 2011)

I finally got a few coyote sets out today with my son Jake. The weather has allowed the ground to thaw so we could get nine sets in today. Jake made his first set and I made my first double set today to see what I come up with as well.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Good luck Buddy. Your a top dad with how you get your kids involved in the outdoors.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Good luck to you and your son. I hope all your traps are full and your fur is prime.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Good Luck! We're looking forward to seeing the pics.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good for you taking your son out and teaching him. Time well spent, respect well earned.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Good luck to you and Jake. Hope you guys catch a lot!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Good luck Mike. Looking forward to some success stories.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

What kind of sets did you put out?


----------

